# Petri dishes plastic vs glass



## AlexF

Is there a difference between using the plastic vs the glass petri dishes?


----------



## Julio

they are cheaper and disposable.


----------



## littlefrog

Plastic is cheaper and disposable, but it is disposable... Glass is easily washed and can be reused for a very long time. From an environmental perspective, glass is probably the best choice. But glass petri dishes are getting hard to find, I think.

Either kind of dish is fine for frogs.


----------



## Android1313

I use the glass Pyrex/Kimax Petri dishes. But they are getting hard to find, and I have broken quite a few in my time! They are easily washed then disinfected in a bleach solution, then I rinse well and soak in fresh water with a dechlorination solution. I had been using the plastic ones until I came across a horde of nice glass ones at work that weren't being used anymore (they use the smaller plastic dishes now).
Regards,


----------



## bbrock

I've been washing and reusing plastic petri dishes for a long time (some over 10 years in service). Both types are autoclavable and so pretty durable. I just don't like thinking of these things as disposable.

I do know some people who refuse to use plastic in contact with eggs or tads. Plastics have been in the news lately because of some of the chemicals that are estrogen analogs which could affect amphibians. I doubt that petri dishes fall under this class of plastics but I mention it only in hopes that someone more knowledgeable on the subject might chime in.


----------



## AlexF

I have just purchased 10 glass petri dishes. They came in 100mm diameter and 15mm height. I was happily surprised to find that they come with a little smaller lid that is identical to the petri dish, but this one is 90mm x 14mm. I think the lid will work even better than the dish.

The price for each pair was 3.60 at a local medical supplier.

The brand on this ones is Anumbra.


----------



## littlefrog

I don't think I'd worry about the environmental estrogens in petri dishes. We used tissue culture grade plastic all the time when I was doing research on EEs. I don't think I ever saw any detectable background estrogenic activity that I'd attribute to the plastic, and we were able to examine very very weak responses.


----------



## Ed

littlefrog said:


> I don't think I'd worry about the environmental estrogens in petri dishes. We used tissue culture grade plastic all the time when I was doing research on EEs. I don't think I ever saw any detectable background estrogenic activity that I'd attribute to the plastic, and we were able to examine very very weak responses.


As far as I can tell it looks like there are petri dishes made from different materials including polycarbonate. It would be interesting to know for sure how inert the polycarbonate ones due to the potential to leach bisphenol A. 

Ed


----------



## littlefrog

That is entirely true. One of the main problem with environmental estrogens is that the estrogen receptor is very promiscuous. She will bind with almost anything, it seems. 

For me, I'm entirely comfortable with plastic petri dishes, but of course everybody has to make their own decision.


----------



## Ed

I have used them for years as well but its still an interesting question. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745

This past IAD I know on the tour at the aquarium they claimed they had issues with plastic containers, had moved to all glass and the issues went away. Like many things it may not be related.


----------



## JJuchems

Is there really any need for bleach? How about steam clean, top shelf of dish washer.


----------



## Roadrunner

Simple washing and drying kills most pathogens. You can disinfect w/out sterilizing w/ a small collection which have been crosscontaminated in the past. I switched to get closer to zero imprint being a little bleach or soap is better than 100`s of disposable petri dishes. I`m trying to find good glass to switch my tads over to. I found 40 (4 ass`t sizes) petri dishes on line for $80/shipped. Ebay people, cmon. :lol: 
Next is going back to mason jars for ff cutures. I just hate trying to clean fouled ff`s, it`s messy or stinky or both. winter is nice because they dry by the time they crash and can be dumped but it`s still a mess to wash. Sorry to hijack, but after going to all plastics I`m starting to go full circle back to all glass(10gal tanks for froglets and juvis, glass petri dishes and glass tad containers, bbfood jars and maybe mason jars?)


----------



## Ed

JJuchems said:


> Is there really any need for bleach? How about steam clean, top shelf of dish washer.


Many polycarbonates degrade more rapidly at temperatures greater than 70 C... 

Ed


----------



## JJuchems

The zoo I worked at only used the dishwasher, no soap.

Jason Juchems


----------

